# west side lumber co



## casey wilmunder (Jan 2, 2008)

does any one make models of these cars./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gifdocuments and settings/cindy wilmunder/my documents/my pictures/picture006.jpg


----------



## casey wilmunder (Jan 2, 2008)

sorry but still tryingto figure out how to post pics


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Casey, I don't know what you are looking for but Accucraft makes the WSL logging cars in two lengths and the disconnects also.  LGB also made logging cars.


 


[url="


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Casey, 

The first step in posting photos is to upload them to a server such as perhaps your internet supplier provides, or MLS if you're a 1st class member. The address for the one you're linking to is on your local drive. Once it's on a server, displaying them is fairly easy--though some folks are reporting a few bugs with the new software. (Works for me, but...) You copy and paste the URL for the photo between "Image tags" which look like this without the asterisks. [*img]url_goes_here[/*img]. Once we know the kinks are worked out, we'll once again post instructions in the Beginners' forum on how to do things like post photos, insert clickable links, and all that fun stuff. 

Later, 

K


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Hartford Products makes a couple of WSL kits that might interest you. Check this site: http://www.hartfordpr.com/


Hartford has Cabooses 4, 5 and 6 as well as a flat and a sand car. They also have 38' skeleton log cars. The kits come with trucks and wheels and are fun to build. They are very realistic.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Casey, 
You will need to be a first class member to upload photos here. You can however upload them to free servers and then just copy the url to your posts. Right now you are trying to reference an image on your computers harddrive, which won't work since your computer is not an http host.


----------



## slug (Jan 5, 2008)

I found this today on Ebay, looks nice.


Item number: 130186917158


 


Sam


----------

